# Help! skid and preggo losing mind



## Jaimama (Sep 1, 2013)

my stepdaughter gets away with everything and I feel like its tearing our marriage apart. Especially the favoritism from the MIL and the fact she doesn't care about my unborn... Anyone found a way to cope? It's like I can't even look at the child I feel so evil for it. He mother was only with my husband a month and tricked him to get preggo by dumping her BC. To top it off sKid constantly talks down to me and gets away with whatever. Im feel selfish but I don't know how to just say listen this has to stop our child needs to come first skid has 4 people raising her not including me too she is four and acts like a spoiled 20 year old but wants to be babied and lies about all types of stuff, sexual, people threatening to kill her etc. she even lied and said my uncle touched her private area when she has never been in the same room as him and told 4 people just to get her way. She's den it to me too a year ago because I n had to wash her tutu and she wants to be dirty and not clean, or is jealous of her dad and I because she has a kid chrush on her father. She has been caught playing with private parts constantly she also tries to touch mine and it worries me her mother has let someone touch her. Or is she just being a kid? She has caught her real mom in the act of sex so that could be it. her mother is a drug user and she gets these ideas from her. 
Should I be demanding my child to b put first? Should I leave if she isn't when born? 

I just don't know wat to do and feel like I'm wrong for feeling this way it's so hard it really is and skid always seems to ruin sonograms, it makes us 2nd time around mommys feel unimportant. I can't take it my husband yesterday would not even stand up for me when previous baby mama said horrible I g's about our child because he doesn't want to be on child support and it just makes me want to be alone, but I love him so much that this situation is killing my 6 1/2 month pregnant body mind and soul....


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

Your stepdaughter has some serious issues. It in not normal to accuse people of this type of stuff. Most 4 year olds don't even know about it.

There are huge red flags here. My number one concern is for your unborn child. There is no way on this earth I would let my child be around the 4 year old. I don't think I would let it around any of them. 

I am not sure why you love your husband so much when he treats you the way he does. This is not going to get better after you have the baby, in fact I predict it will get much worse.

You need to decide what kind of environment you want to raise your child in. This is no longer just about you.

The 4 year old needs psychiatric help and you need to see a counselor.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

I wouldn't walk away I'd RUN................unless you want a life of trouble and turmoil for yourself..............and your own offspring.....

of course normal 4 year olds have no clue about sex or masturbation.....wouldn't surprise me if her mother's house guests (other drug users and abusers) have molested the poor child.

Weird reading your post...then to find out it isn't a teenager but a 4 year old. 
If it were me I'd call DHS (anonymously from a payphone) when the child is at her moms and you know drug and other unscrupulous activities are going on and let the authorities get involved. 
I'd say let the school know - but she isn't even kindergarten aged


imagine what life will be like when this child is a teen-ager and has even more ammo to use against anyone who doesn't comply with her wishes.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Your stepdaughter is your husband's child and should share an equal place in the family as any children you and he have together.

I urgently suggest that your husband seek help for his daughter as it sounds to me as though she could have been sexually abused... The child has had a pretty raw deal in life, OP, with a mother who is a drug addict etc, and it's hardly surprising that she's exhibiting behavioural problems.

The child needs to be got into therapy as soon as possible, IMO.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Four year olds don't normally know about this stuff. She could have been molested sure but she could have also been trained by her deceitful mother when to say what. I do agree that she does need to see a psychiatrist but i would like to tell you this. Don't hate that child or sink to the level of others by playing favorites. That is a four year old lil girl. Clearly her mother is just interested in using her. 

You on the other hand can show her love and care. Show her what a true mother is like. You may not like it but your attitude is slightly immature. I highly doubt that child is honestly out to get people. More then likely she has just been following directions given to her by some jealous or hateful adult. 

How about you give her smiles, sing to her when she is upset, make a habit of reading her bedtime stories and whatnot at bed. Treat and love her as if she were your own child. She is not the enemy here so stop seeing her as such. 

You and your husband need to discuss discipline and leave the parenting up to him, you, and i would say the mother but it seems like she is more interested in using the poor girl vs raising her from what you have described.


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> I've got friends/family with kids like this (abuse situation) and they don't get better they get worse.
> 
> What's going to end up happening is this kid will abuse your baby.


I agree, they see the abuse and continue it to others as that is what they have learned. 

show the girl love but make sure it is a tougher love.do not let her get away with anything, have the husband get her away from the obviously abusive environment she has been living in.

get the poor girl some help from a counselor or psychiatrist, do not wait. if it continues on it will get way worse, then it will become an ingrained part of her character and harder to change, she will start seeing it as the "normal way to live".

this little girl is not an enemy, please help her.

there are three times in a persons life when they are most vulnerable to psychological issues, in the first three weeks of life, between 6-8 years old and 12-14. these are the times when they need more support, more love and nurturing because they are discovering more of their independence at these steps, new brain patterns are forming and they are learning to trust others. they need somebody to teach them right from wrong at each stage, except for babies of course. they need consistency, they need good food, they need stimulus, they need a stable home enviroment.


----------

